# Suggestions for a few days away?



## OwnedbyCollies (Dec 7, 2009)

After cancelling our Europe trip over Christmas and the New Year due to the weather, we have decided to try for a few days away before going back to work next week. Potentially going Thursday until Sunday.

We are open to suggestions and live in Cheshire, so should we go north, south, east or west? We are not fussed about New Year celebrations - we usually can't last until midnight anyway! 

The forecast says snow over Monday night, Tuesday morning but then warming up!

If you are away - where are you? If not, where would you go? :?:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Try Postern Hill in Wilts.

Its a Forest Holidays site and very pleasant. Its flat and should be thawed out by now!

Plenty of room for the collies to run around, the Savernake Forest is on two sides of the campsite.
Marlborough is a ten minute walk down a footpath.

Lots of bird watching take a bird feeder its better than telly!


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi there 

How about somewhere in the Peak District say around Buxton or I believe that Castleton is a good site and has a quite handy pub.

You could then do some walking.

However don't know if the site is either full or open.

Milly


----------



## wirerick (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi 
We are staying in Wrightington, Wigan just off M6 J27. CC site EHU £10pn £65pw only us here but covered in snow snow chains required but if you say its warming up they may not be a problem. 
They would probably try and clear the snow if they new someone wanted to stay. Great site nothing exciting but the pub a mile away fantastic food and a choice of 8 real ales only 15 minute walk. Very helpful and quiet.
Just an option for you, hope the link works.

http://www.caravanclub.co.uk/planni...=453666&town=Chorley&county=27147&facilities=

Rick, Karen and Oscar (the cat).

Access now available thawing fast yeeppppeee.


----------



## Phanny55 (Dec 28, 2009)

*Cotswolds*

Bourton on the water or Stow on the Wold are very pretty

We are also looking for somewhere to go


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Weather*

Hello,

What weather made you cancel a Europe trip and where where you heading in Europe?

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*post*

I find this previous post of yours

But I am still confused as to why you cancelled the Euro Trip?


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Suggest >this site< In the winter I like to visit the towns and cities, there is always something to do and Shrewsbury is a great place to visit.

peedee


----------



## OwnedbyCollies (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi Teemyob

Trip cancelled mainly due to this forum! After reading the reports of the road conditions in Northern France and seeing the pictures posted of the snow on the 'payage' near Rouen we got cold feet (literally!). The news bulletins reinforced all of the reported problems. 

We had planned a couple of xmas markets and a few days at Disneyland Paris. We aimed to stay mainly up north and with only 12 days to play with we did not want a long drive south. The vet was booked at Meaux for Friday (New Years day interfered with the pet passport requirements).

To top it all, I had bought some lovely snow chains - only to discover, after reading a post on MH Facts, that you cannot fit them onto the tyre size on our trannie. The handbook was not very clear and even the Ford dealers could not give us a definitive answer! Thank goodness we discovered that before we tried to use them. At least I can return them for a refund.

After deciding to delay for a couple of days we had a leak on the boiler in the kitchen (thanks to the Forum we knew what to do - frozen condensate drain!). If we had been away I dread to think what would have happened. 

So it seemed we were destined to stay at home for Christmas 8O 

But now we are getting itchy feet..............


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

OwnedbyCollies said:


> Hi Teemyob
> 
> Trip cancelled mainly due to this forum! After reading the reports of the road conditions in Northern France and seeing the pictures posted of the snow on the 'payage' near Rouen we got cold feet (literally!). The news bulletins reinforced all of the reported problems.
> 
> ...


I will pop you a PM Along.

We were in Belgium and had no problems.

TM


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

We are going up to Dumfries(Ecclefechan) in the morning, Wed. Staying for the New Year. In our Static ( not the M/H) . Cressfield, Caravan Park in Ecclefechan is open all year, great walks for the Collies. two Hotels/Pubs 5 mins walk. If you head this way pm us  
Its New Year after all


----------



## Dinks123 (Apr 20, 2010)

Clive left on Sunday 19th for Dover and got across no problem. He then left Calais on Monday,20th for Rome going via Luxembourgh, Strasbourgh, Berne, St Gothard tunnel and then down to Genoa. He got to Genoa on the 22ne and in Rome on the 23rd. I flew in from Bristol on the 24th. We are off to Pompeii tomorrow until the 2nd and then back to Rome. I fly back to Bristol and Clive takes a week to drive home!! Some of us have to go back to work...but roll on the Lotto winnings....and we will go full timers!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Currently in Hawkshead in the Lake District on a CL. Snowed in right now. We cant get out and nobody can get in although I suspect its going to thaw in the next couple of days. Even the 4x4's were struggling yesterday on the road out of the village.

We were supposed to leave tomorrow but we might not get out. If we do Im not sure where we will go next. Maybe Keswick area or I might just go to Scotland who knows.


----------

